# Daytona National Reptile Breeders' Expo August 20th-22nd 2010



## monkfish2uk (Oct 25, 2007)

*Daytona National Reptile Breeders' Expo *
*August 20th - 22nd 2010*
*The Largest Reptile Meeting in the World!!*​

*If anyone has any requests for any Non Cites Reptiles from Daytona Expo in August please get in touch asap for further information. So any breeders in the US you wish to contact who may be doing the show or not, get all the details of the breeder etc and PM me.*​


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

Do you need to be a member of the IHS or the like to get in?

Whats the address? Im interested in going as its really close to me


----------



## monkfish2uk (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi Jen

Its in the US I am afraid........


----------



## arm2010 (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi , would you be able to bring royals back or are they cities listed ...? Not sure about this. I'm in Daytona in August and will be attending the expo.Thanks


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

arm2010 said:


> Hi , would you be able to bring royals back or are they cities listed ...? Not sure about this. I'm in Daytona in August and will be attending the expo.Thanks


Royal Pythons are CITES listed and will need CITES permits to be able to be imported into the UK : victory:


----------



## monkfish2uk (Oct 25, 2007)

arm2010 said:


> Hi , would you be able to bring royals back or are they cities listed ...? Not sure about this. I'm in Daytona in August and will be attending the expo.Thanks


sorry boas and royals are on Cites........so am afraid not....


----------



## arm2010 (Jun 2, 2005)

Thanks for the replies , Its always worth an ask.:2thumb:


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

God knows why I thought it was close to me than....lol


----------



## monkfish2uk (Oct 25, 2007)

punky_jen said:


> God knows why I thought it was close to me than....lol


lol Jen.......I thought there was something you werent telling us....like you had moved to a great place!! :2thumb:


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

monkfish2uk said:


> *Daytona National Reptile Breeders' Expo *
> 
> *August 20th - 22nd 2010*
> *The Largest Reptile Meeting in the World!!*​
> ...


 
hi i'd be very interested in having a couple of leopard geckos brought back,


----------



## GT4788 (Jan 7, 2010)

Couple of stunning beardies from josh would e nice karen:notworthy:


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

Hey guys and girls just thougth i would post a link up were you can download the CITES list from as the OP has stated he will only bring non CITES back 

Click the link below 

CITES Appendices

the go to the quick links box and click 

The Appendices I, II and III in PDF format.


----------

